# LA Confidential & White Russian



## Dexster (Sep 3, 2014)

The white russian is very potent but the LA looks amazing but tastes even better! a nutty taste which is so fresh and smooth.. top pic is the LA


----------



## Blueriverkush (Sep 3, 2014)

Big fan of the LA


----------



## Tim MacIntyre (Sep 5, 2014)

Blueriverkush said:


> Big fan of the LA


 hows the smoke of the l.a. confidential if never had the chance to grow or medicate with any?? im interested on how the grow/ yields are with this la strain??


----------



## Tim MacIntyre (Sep 5, 2014)

im growing / smoking a cpl diff strains. brainstorm haze:wich is a thai haze x stargazer, venice beach afgahn:wich is O.G Kush x White Widdow, and i got N.Y.C sour diesel:which is chemdawg x northernlights x skunk all are top notch and very tasty with a kick like a mule lol


----------



## chiefbootknocker (Sep 6, 2014)

Had some L.A. Woman several years ago. It was good.


----------



## Tim MacIntyre (Sep 6, 2014)

chiefbootknocker said:


> Had some L.A. Woman several years ago. It was good.


What's the highlights of the strain? Smell,taste etc..... Never had it before


----------



## Tim MacIntyre (Sep 6, 2014)

Dexster said:


> The white russian is very potent but the LA looks amazing but tastes even better! a nutty taste which is so fresh and smooth.. top pic is the LA


Looks good


----------



## chiefbootknocker (Sep 6, 2014)

Man I'm sorry I don't remember. It was like 5yrs ago. I got a free seed of it with an order., but for it to be a strain that sticks in my head as being good then (I guess) it says something. Others from DNA I liked too were Sour Cream, and Lemon Skunk. Some from DNA that didn't do so well for me were Sharks Breath and RockLok. There was a time were my seed bank was constantly giving DNA as freebies


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 6, 2014)

I love White Russian because it reminds me of old school smoking. It's a bit like listening to a really groovy piece of music from back in the day.......aah nostalgia! Current favourites, blue og, 818 headband and Dairy Queen mmmmmmm baby those bitches got some flavour.


----------



## straingrades (Sep 19, 2014)

If you like LA Confidential Cannadential is really good. 

And Recon Kush is amazing which also has Cannadential in it.

I'm not a big LA Confidential fan but I like those two.


----------

